# herping



## Asa

Hey, just wondering if any 'pros' out there could give some advice on herping, I can't seem to find anything...


----------



## Rick

It's something I do sometimes. Well I normally go to a local river here that is shallow and wade around. I find all kinds of herps. You just go out walking whether it be around a lake, river, pond, swamp, etc.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Rick,

mentioned the right places! I've found that the lake is the best so far.  Tonight I'll post some pic's of the herping spots I've been to.


----------



## Asa

> Rick,mentioned the right places! I've found that the lake is the best so far.  Tonight I'll post some pic's of the herping spots I've been to.


Thanks


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Asa,

You welcome!


----------



## Rick

Here are some pics from me herping:


----------



## robo mantis

WOW a snake eating a fish? Arn't those beavers in one of those lillypad photos?


----------



## Rick

> WOW a snake eating a fish? Arn't those beavers in one of those lillypad photos?


Yeah that is a beaver lodge. They had a large damn a little further down.


----------



## Asa

Very nice locals. I'll keep an eye out for them. Thanks!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Rick, thank you for posting pic's.  I've never seen a snake take such a big fish, Amazing!

My pic's herping,


----------



## Rick

Love the big snapper laying eggs. Did you disturb the nest or let her be?


----------



## Asa

Yeah the turtle is cool. I also like the frogs. The snakes deserve a mention also.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Rick,

Yeah it was very exciting seeing this! We left her alone, We take pictures &amp; move on.  

Asa,

I enjoyed seeing the frog as well. The milksnake was amazing too, Very rare to see them here in Colorado.


----------



## robo mantis

Gosh! I need a trip like that


----------



## Asa

No kidding.


----------



## Deutschherper

Same here.


----------



## Sparky

you live in a cool area


----------

